# Tires for '66 GTO convertible



## Spanky (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in the process of restoring a '66 I just bought. I've been doing alot of research and am enjoying every bit of the restoration process. I do have a question about tires. Do anyone have experience with redline manufacturers/vendors? I called Coker, who recommended 205/75R14 Bridgestone. I've read that Michelin has a better ride and is more durable - is this true? I want to put the widest tire on the car that won't rub. In a coker, that may be 225/70R14. Any advice?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running 225/70/14 on both GTO's, and have for over 25 years. They fill the wheel well, and ride and handle great. As a bonus, they are the same height as the original tires, so the speedometer will read true. 205's are toooooo skinny, IMO. 215 minimum, but go with the 225's.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is another redline tire manufacture; Diamond Back Classic Radial Tires


----------



## 40flier (Nov 5, 2010)

Rodger the Diamondbacks. Coker in the past has produced some terrible tires in cottage factories that couldn't be balanced or had ply separations. Perhaps the newer style casings are an improvement but why take the chance? I haven't encountered any Diamondback issues, prices are comparable. INHO


----------



## Spanky (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I'll check it out. My '66 is solid. I did find very small pin holes in the right front underside about where the front window is. I also found a few very small pin holes under the trunk. I pulled the trunk liner off and can see a little rust dust on that side of the trunk. I've probed and found that it is very solid. I need to pull the carpet up to see what's on that side in the front.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi ALL, 

Finally got my 66 GTO back from the paint shop. Painted it Blue Charcoal. I purchased after market reproduction Rally I wheels, 15". My question is; what size red line tires should I consider. I would like to keep the height as original as possible. I was thinking of 225/70x15...but I'm a little concerned if they will rub on the front. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i now have 245 x 60 all round on 14 x 6 rally 11 rims and no rubbing anywhere....but they are coming off tomorrow i bought new 15 x 8 with 5.5 b/s and 15 x 7 with 4.5 b/s rally 11 rims got a bunch of tyres i am going to try, going wide as possible, starting at 275 on rear see what happens and 235 on front....


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I too currently have 245/60x14 rally IIs.........I also would like the widest tire I can get onto my new Rally Is 15". Let me know how it goes with your experiment.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey gtoguy,

Do you think the 225 70 tire will be OK on a 15" rim.......?? I've heard that it will rub on the front.......


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, here I am again.......I test fitted a pair of 215 70 x 15 tires on the front end of my 66 gto. It JUST fit on the right side with about 1/4 " to spare and rubbed ever so slightly on the left fender when turning the wheel Lock to Lock. Don't know why this happens, but thinking the alignment may have something to do with it......Is there an adjustment to move the suspension forward a bit to give more clearance? Would REALLY like to have the 215s on it rather than the 205s........although the 70 series will give a little bit more in tread width than the 75s. If I could get 225 60 15 in a red line, maybe that will still fit.........Any help guys?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

215/70/15's should clear no problem. Yes, the castor can be adjusted to move the front spindle forward. But, there could be other issues. I would take the car to a good alignment shop and have a 4 wheel alignment check performed. They will be able to tell how straight the suspension/frame is, and all of the steering angles can be verified: caster, camber, toe, Steeriing Axis Inclination, etc. If you are having clearance issues in the driveway, they will be much worse going down the road, with the suspension working. Get the alignment checked out first, IMO.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks.........will do it right away........


----------

